# Greetings Master Masons



## revdgadsden (Jul 9, 2019)

Greetings Brethren,

I want to introduce myself. My name is David Gadsden. I am a Master Mason raised on Nov 10th 2018. I hail from UNIQUE LODGE #85, Charlotte, North Carolina. It's a pleasure to meet you all...


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## David612 (Jul 9, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the site-
Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Brother JC (Jul 9, 2019)

Welcome, Brother!


----------



## Winter (Jul 9, 2019)

Welcome Brother!

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## jermy Bell (Jul 9, 2019)

Welcome,
       We have many here you can learn and ask advice from.


----------



## bro.william (Jul 10, 2019)

Welcome, Rev'd Brother.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 10, 2019)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## Bro Sony (Jul 10, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Brother


----------



## Matt Ross (Jul 12, 2019)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## Bloke (Jul 12, 2019)

Greetings and welcome !


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 17, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Greg Sullivan (Jul 18, 2019)

Greeting my brother Master Masons, I am Greg S. Sullivan, a member of Capital City #47 of Columbia, SC...


----------

